# The Inner Sanctum of Puritan Piety



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 3, 2007)

_The Inner Sanctum of Puritan Piety: John Flavel's Doctrine of Mystical Union with Christ_ (2007) by J. Stephen Yuille is available here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 16, 2007)

This is very good reading.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 21, 2007)

Tony Reinke has posted a book review here.


----------

